# How to get a horse to walk behind you?



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

There's a horse at the barn that I sometimes ride and although most of his ground manners are good (he's a mustang), he tends to want to walk right beside me instead of a few steps behind. He never pulls to the front, but I want to get him to respect my space and be a little bit more behind me, and I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on how to do this...?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not sure why you want to change this. It sounds like he is doing what he should be doing; walking next to your shoulder. 

Horses walking behind you are very dangerous. One spook and you're run over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Not necessarily Sunny...since horses tend to go sideways one way or the other, you are normally in less danger of being trampled with a horse being a few steps behind than right beside you. In my experience from training anyway... 

But, that said, I do agree, if he is otherwise respectful, I do not see a reason to change his behavior. I do not 'train' a horse to walk behind me unless it is already a pushy jerk... my current mare is not a pushy horse, but is extremely respectful of your space, and so prefers to stay slightly behind; unless I am working on halter classes, I don't care, and she knows the difference, simply because of the halter change (rope halter is everyday halter, flat leather halter/chain lead is show halter). My last horse, an Appy, was a pushy brat...I taught him quickly to stay out of my space using Clinton Anderson's "hula hoop" exercise, I would then just have to wiggle my lead to get him to back slightly out of my space as I lead him.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Interesting, M2P. I see how that could happen, definitely. 
My brat used to have a problem with staying a step or two behind me, and this has resulted in quite a few bruised ankles from spooks. :/ :lol:

I agree that if the horse is respectful I don't see a reason to change it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well, when I say 'behind' me, I don't mean, literally "behind", I still want the horse slightly to the side, just incase he does choose to leap foward, but like I said, in my experience with training, "most" horses leap one side or the other when they spook...but I guess if it's a from behind spook they could conceivably come foward...I've just not had any come over me, because of where I expect them to be even if they are 'behind' me.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

See, this is why I never stay up late! :lol:

This whole time I've been envisioning the horse directly behind the handler, when the wording obviously states otherwise.

Sorry for my delirium! -runs to bed-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It also may have something to do with how he was originally trained. Some people like for their horses to walk with their shoulder even with yours, meaning that their entire head and neck are ahead of you. I really dislike handling horses that have been trained that way because they just _feel_ pushy to me even when they aren't.

I like for mine to be no farther forward than their head at my shoulder though a couple of steps behind is okay too, depending on the horse.

OP, can you tell us which part of him, exactly, is right beside you; head, neck, shoulder, ribs, etc?


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a pushy gelding that needed help with this. I started with a basic leading lesson. Walk forward with a tall posture, shoulders square with the lead in your right hand with some slack in the lead. Ask for the horse to stop by leaning your torso back slightly, say whoa, and plant your feet. The horse has to stop immediately. He can't let his energy putter out and slowly come to a stop. You have to listen to his feet. If he steps after you stop moving your feet immediately turn facing him and back him up by shaking the lead rope and waving a whip in front of his face. He should look at you like your nuts. Repeat the exercise. Before you know it he will be anticipating that rapid back up and will wait to see what you are going to do by trailing behind you a few steps. 

Be sure you desensitize him with the whip by rubbing it all over his body following the leading exercise. You want him to respect the whip, not be afraid of it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Beside me for sure. I like to be able to see their eyes and ears to indicate any potential issues.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Truthfully, he isn't your horse and although you may not like it, his owner may. In this instance, you should talk to the owner before trying to change something.

As for the way I like to have my horses, I like their head off to the side and even with my shoulder. That way I can see what they are doing or looking at and can anticipate a spook.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it all depends on the horse, and his trust. My horse used to be with his head just past my shoulder. I hated it. We worked on it for a while. If he stepped too far in front, id make him circle around me. When he was doing much better and just needed a reminder, id swing the lead in a circle in front of his chest so he knew his boundary. Now that we have a much closer bond, he walks a few steps behind me. I think its more of a comfort thing for him. Before his mind was "Where are we going? What are we doing? Whats going on?" now hes more in the state of mind of "ok, moms comin' to get meh." as he moseys along. But i keep his awareness and ground manners sharp. If i stop, he stops, if i turn toward his hind end, he moves it away. if i run, he trots. It doesnt sound as if hes dragging you along, i would leave it.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with iride, it isn't your horse, and seeing as he isn't actually doing anything _wrong _there isn't much you can do.

That said, I like my horse's ear to be at my shoulder. I can easily get out of the way, and I can see any problems before/as they come up, as mls said.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My concern with a horse that isn't walking as my parnter is zoning out. When alongside he is paying more attention to his surroundings. Less likely to spook. Further back isn't natural for him and a horse will often zone out. If something should suddenly cause him concern he's liable to react in an explosive manner.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with iride & ricci. 

I teach all of mine to lead with my shoulder at their throat latch. Really simple reasoning behind it for me, in a halter or showmanship class the judge should see your horse with you & have a view of their head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi all, thanks for some good advice. I completely agree - it's not my horse, but the owner and I were talking about this and she was wanting to work on it, so I figured I'd solicit some opinions here. Definitely don't want him feet behind, but I think he's been trained to walk shoulder even, so yes, his head and neck are always ahead. I guess it's probably not a respect thing, just a training thing. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most horses actually want to walk with the handler by their jaw. It is not disrespectful.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting one. Having spent the majority of my horse life handling racehorses, I can tell you that they _always_ walk beside me, never behind. I walk just in front of/at their shoulder and keep them on a relatively loose line, just dangling from their headstall to my hand but that slack can be taken up mighty quick if need be.

Simple reasoning being that regardless of which way they jump, strike, buck or rear (all possibilities with TB's when they are at the track) you have more control at their side, more warning that they are about to do something funky and you can see what they are plotting quicker.

Those suckers move QUICK when they want to be goofy, obviously you can't compare racehorses to all horses as it is a different kettle of fish.

As for training a horse to walk behind you, I am of no help - sorry! Why does the owner want the horse to lead in this manner? Just asking out of curiosity; to each his own :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't like leading a horse if it's head passes my body. I feel that the horse is then leading, not following. I may be holding it's line, and I may be able to haul on it if he spooks but am not leading it anymore. I am just going along with it.

I want the horse to stand back of me, with it's head completely behind me (of course, off the the side.) If he needs to spook, he will do this and move forward and not trample me. I walk with one eye kind of cocked over my shoulder to keep a light eye on him. it is his responsibility to keep slack in the line and space between us. If he approaches too close, I will fling the line back at him, or just raise the leadlind holding hand and kind of "shake" it a bit to remeind him to back off. I test by walking slow then fast, then stop, then back up. from time to time to see if he is paying attention.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I never understood the walking behind. My gelding sometimes walks a get steps behind like when we do everyday routine from stall to crossties. But anytime we go somewhere new or towards the yard to graze  he walks beside me. It's not disrespectful he's just paying attention and interested. If I stop walking he stops right along side me.
A little bit ago a horse I used to work was sold to a woman who although had been around horses all her life was very very green about them. The mare a 12 year old TB who had never been phased by anything was trotting on top of her walking past a yellow Jeep when I walked her she was fine when she was walking along side me but then her owner said no I want her walking like this and had to stiffen her arm backwards to keep the mare behinds her and was fighting her the whole time. She was afraid and it was night time there were no other horses around her. She wanted that security of being right next to someone. That's my logic at least. I don't mind a horse walking next to me. I prefer it. Especially in unknown areas where I can get a short lead easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

His shoulder should be at your shoulder. Unless he's invading your space shoulder to shoulder, he's being a good boy.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I cant stand it when the horse walks so his shoulder is at my shoulder. i feel like i'm being pulled to our location instead of leading him or walking with him. One of the horses at the barn does this at dinner time. uge! anyways as its not my horse i just deal (the only time i steped in and did something about un desirable behaviour was when he riped my knuckle open grabing hay from a flake i was holding. now he knows to wait until its not in my hand anymore! uge)

with my boy when i was working on proper leading manners I would just back him up whenever he steped out of line/place. if you back him up everytime he walks to far foward he'll learn because your making him work everytime he does it (backing up isnt a walk in the park lol)


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have always wanted any horse that I was leading to stay at my right shoulder at or near it's poll/throatlatch area. Anything forward of that position was a pushy needed corrected horse. Anything behind that position was disrespectful and a dangerous position to be in if there was a spook.

In my younger years I showed ponies in 4-H Showmanship classes at County fairs and did not great, but fairly well. Then a few years ago I participated in a showmanship clinic with a certified QH judge with a borrowed QH mare that belonged to a friend of mine. My mare was at home taking care of a new born filly. April, the borrowed mare was better at showmanship that me, because she and I had never partnered up until that clininc. When it was my and April's turn to walk up to the Judge we did it with such ease and no nerves that it just felt natural. When the Judge gave the okay for us to turn and trot away to the starting line-up just as April and I were almost to the start-up line the Judge hollered, "stop" and for us to do the "turn again". April had done a total pivot on her left hind the first turn we did and did it again when the Judge asked for it again. 

I was told by April's owner that I could use, borrow her any time I wanted.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I wont allow my horses to walk behind me thats not a safe place for them to be. Beside me I can see eyes and feet and can be ready for anything that may come up ever lead a horse who walked behind you and you stopped but the horse didint...ouch is all I have to say I had an arab that did that and I quickly put a stop to that and now my new filly does this working on it daily.


----------

